# seriously does anyone have a mother brother sister



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

or friend you can help get folding for tpu during the cc we need to find a couple untapped resources while there is still time a single cpu or gpu anything will help cause based on my calcs this could come down to the last day or update. every single point will make the difference. fold on


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

Lets go TPU, how about some help


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2011)

i'm helping as much as i can, my systems are either in storage, or have no net acess at all atm.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

got a few gamers on ventrilo switching clients on tonight before they go to bed so far i know a i7 920 and a 480 and 260 trying to get more gamers i know involved.


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)




----------



## overclocker (May 9, 2011)

would my laptop help? i dont mind for a few days just not forever


----------



## hat (May 9, 2011)

Sure would. Any little bit helps. Get the SMP client running... I'll send you the passkey.


----------



## overclocker (May 10, 2011)

I am now folding hope this helps, how long you guys need me to do this for ? its a laptop so i cant keep this going for to long.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 10, 2011)

Two questions.

1) Is it worth me using GPU2 because I don't want to update my drivers to use GPU3 with my HD 5830?

2) Do I need the passkey to use SMP and help the team?


----------



## overclocker (May 10, 2011)

YAY im 1% complete


----------



## isowizard12 (May 10, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1) Is it worth me using GPU2 because I don't want to update my drivers to use GPU3 with my HD 5830?
> 
> 2) Do I need the passkey to use SMP and help the team?



yes you need passkey for smp bonus points and no it's not worth running a 5830 considering the cycles a ati card takes from a cpu anyways


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2011)

could i get the passkey?


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> could i get the passkey?



Sent


----------

